# أحِبُّوا أَعداءَكم وصَلُّوا مِن أَجلِ مُضطَهِديكُم"



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

*"أحِبُّوا أَعداءَكم وصَلُّوا مِن أَجلِ مُضطَهِديكُم" 

فلنَبقَ على الدوام متعلّقين برجائنا وبضمانة عدلنا، يسوع المسيح. لقد حمل خطايانا في جسده على الصليب بالرّغم من "أنّه لم يَرتكِبْ خَطيئَةً ولَم يُوجَدْ في فَمِه غِشّ" (1بط2: 22). لكنّه تحمّل كلّ شيء لكي نحيا فيه. فَلنَقتدِ بصبره، وإن تألّمنا من أجل اسمه، فَلنمجّده. هذا هو المثل الذي أعطانا إياه بنفسه، والذي به آمنّا... ثابروا في هذه المشاعر، واتبعوا مثال ربّنا، راسخين وثابتين في الإيمان، مُحبّين بعضكم بعضًا كإخوة، مُمتلئين بالمحبّة المتبادلة، مُتّحدين في الحقّ، مُنتبهين لبعضكم البعض في عذوبة الربّ وغير مُبغضين لأحد...

أنا متأكّد من أنّكم ضليعون في الكتب المقدّسة، وأنّ هذه لم تعد لغزًا بالنسبة إليكم. أنا لا أشارككم تلك المعرفة. لكن هذه العبارة من الكتاب تكفيني: "اغضَبوا، ولكن لا تَخطَأوا؛ لا تَغرُبَنَّ الشَّمْسُ على غَيظِكم" (أف4: 26). طوبى للذين يتذكّرون هذه الكلمة! أعتقد أنكم منهم!

ليُقوِّكم الله، أبو ربّنا يسوع المسيح، الذي هو نفسه الكاهن الكبير الأزلي، يسوع المسيح ابن الله، في الإيمان والحقّ، في العذوبة، بدون غضب، في الصبر وطول الأناة، في الشجاعة والعفّة. وليَجعلكم تتقاسمون ميراث القدّيسين، كما نحن جميعًا وكلّ الذين يعيشون تحت السماء ويؤمنون بربّنا يسوع المسيح، وبأبيه الذي أقامه من بين الأموات. صلّوا لأجل جميع القدّيسين. صلّوا أيضًا للملوك، وللأمراء، وللحكّام، ولكلّ الذين يضطهدونكم ويكرهونكم، ولأعداء الصليب؛ بذلك يتمكّن الجميع من التأمّل في الثمرة التي تحملونها، والتي بها تصبحون كاملين.*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا يا هابى

ميررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااااااااا يا مامتى 
 ميرسى جداااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا
الرب يباركك يا هابي​*


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> جميل جداااااااااا يا مامتى
> ميرسى جداااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى
> يسوع يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا
> الرب يباركك يا هابي​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 يوليو 2009)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
محبتي​


----------



## ROMMEL (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الصلاة جميلة


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ROMMEL قال:


> شكرا على الصلاة جميلة


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
> محبتي​


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تعليق

رائع 

مميز

شكرا جدا​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> لا تعليق
> 
> رائع
> 
> ...


----------

